# Index of/ - wird nicht angezeigt



## rickinator (13. Juli 2004)

Ich habe schon danach gesucht aber leider ohne Ergebnis. Hier meine Frage:

wenn ich auf localhost gehe, wurde mir nur mit Apache2.0 die seite Index of/ und dann die Dateien Angezeigt. seit dem ich FoxServ downgeloadet habe wird mir immer nur eine seite mit 3 Links angezeigt: MySql, Hilfe .. . 
Wie geht das, das wieder Index of/ angezeigt wird

Danke Schon im voraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2004)

Hättest nach 'directory listing' suchen müssen  

In der httpd.conf kann man das aktivieren - siehe dokumentation - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#options

oder im jeweiligen Verzeichnis mit einer '.htaccess' mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
Options -Indexes
```


----------



## rickinator (13. Juli 2004)

wie geht das

eine normale datei mit einem editor machen und als namen .htaccess eingeben oder


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juli 2004)

ja

und

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/ lesen.


----------



## rickinator (13. Juli 2004)

ja aber da geht gar nichts! vielleicht liegt es am pfad

was muss ich eingeben wenn ich es hier installiert habe: 
c:\programme\FoxServ\Apache\htdocs

da ist der direktori code:


```
<Directory /web/docs>
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
</Directory>
<Directory /web/docs/spec>
Options +Includes -Indexes
</Directory>
```

kannst du mir bitte den code richtig schreiben


----------



## rickinator (13. Juli 2004)

ich meine den <Direktory xxxxxxxxxxx>


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juli 2004)

*Stichwort: AllowOverride

Und nun: Apache-Dokumentation lesen!*

An alle anderen: Bitte nicht die Lösung vorkauen.


----------



## rickinator (13. Juli 2004)

bitte doch

bin doch noch schüler


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Stichwort: AllowOverride
> 
> Und nun: Apache-Dokumentation lesen!
> *


----------

